
New report highlights limitations of Cruise self-driving cars - notlob
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/03/new-report-highlights-limitations-of-cruise-self-driving-cars/
======
_Fricken
I work for Cruise. Our software is a bungled mess from top to bottom.

For example, we have loops in our ROS node graph. Any student can tell you
that the variance of the sum of two independent gaussians is the sum of the
two variances. What this means is, variation in delay accumulates and the
scheduling of the system is unstable.

There are people problems too. For example, the head of perception is a
pathological liar. Another example: one of our founders jokes in private (when
he's drunk, as he often is) that he's a "fraudster" and everyone knows there's
a grain of truth there.

~~~
throwaway_av
Whoah! Thank you for this post!! I'm interviewing for a Perception Engineer
role and found this while I was searching for background on the company.

I've got some questions & would super appreciate your honest feedback on what
it's like to work there. Can you please email me? throwaway_av@protonmail.com

